# Dublin/Pleasanton bike rental?



## oldcabin (Jul 21, 2006)

My sister-in-law is visiting the Bay Area and would like to rent a road bike for some riding during her trip. Can anyone recommend a Dublin/Pleasanton area shop that can set up a short-term rental?

Thanks very much for the input.


----------

